
Why female technology entrepreneurs are so hard to find - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/id/2266925/?from=rss
======
wccrawford
"Union Square Ventures managing partner Fred Wilson posted in favor of an XX
Combinator, an early stage investment firm for female-run startups."

That implies that women are less capable than men and need their own system in
order to do well. I think this is a horrible attitude to take.

That female entrepreneurs don't want to talk about being female doesn't
surprise me. It has nothing to do with their business and shouldn't be an
issue. The media is treating them like freaks and they are right to refuse to
respond to that kind of attention.

------
Mz
Just because a woman is successful doesn't mean she inherently knows what is
'different' about her/her life that made it possible.

